# Best Epic Rides for mid-April



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm in northern OR and have the third week of April off for a solo road trip, camping out of my van. I'm looking to make a bit of a training camp out of it, and do some landscape photography. I'd considered going as far south as Death Valley, but I'd probably prefer to not go much past SF or Sac. Looking for 50-100+ mile rides, lots of climbing. Any recommendations?


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I'd also be interested in any group training rides, masters 40+ (Cat 3), or Gran Fondo type rides the weekends of the 14th, 21st, maybe 29th. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

The Sea Otter Classic, April 19-22 near Monterey, Ca, is a huge event with most kinds of road and mtb racing, along with lots of other things. They have a gran fondo on the 21st.


----------



## chickenfried (Sep 5, 2007)

well you said epic, how about the next SF spring classic? 
http://springclassic.wordpress.com/
ride report for the first one
http://forums.mtbr.com/california-norcal/norcal-spring-classic-777033.html


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

chickenfried said:


> well you said epic, how about the next SF spring classic?
> SF Spring Classics | miles and miles… of awesome
> ride report for the first one
> http://forums.mtbr.com/california-norcal/norcal-spring-classic-777033.html


^^^^ This

The North is going to be fantastic if The South is any indication. I'm hoping for a little less epicness in the weather, though 

Will be plenty of dirt, but folks rode The South in mud with 23mm


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

robwh9 said:


> The Sea Otter Classic, April 19-22 near Monterey, Ca, is a huge event with most kinds of road and mtb racing, along with lots of other things. They have a gran fondo on the 21st.


2nd that.

While you are down there. HWY1 down to Cambria is pretty epic. Do it on a weekday when there is less traffic. Also Nacimiento-Fergusson Road is super nice as well.


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

solvang area, santa ynez valley is very nice. If you can find a group to ride with. It can be remot, isolated. great riding though!


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

*Santa Rosa?*

I'm going to be down there too late for Sea Otter, but I might try the Rapha Prestige route north of San Francisco.
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1023460

I'd also like to find some rides from Santa Rosa, or farther north. I'm not going to have as much time as I'd like now, so I'd like to find something really good. Any links, or is there a shop I should check in with?


----------



## norton55 (Jan 10, 2006)

Try this.


Santa Rosa Cycling Club - Ten Great Rides


Have fun.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

norton55 said:


> Try this.
> 
> 
> Santa Rosa Cycling Club - Ten Great Rides
> ...


Great link, the last three look really good. Thanks!


----------

